# ok I am worried



## cdsulhoff

I am working on 12 days late and all my test are coming back negative.. I think I am going to the doctors soon!! How late is late? I am going to have to pay for a blood test to see if I am pregnant..  Should I give it another week? It has been so long since I went through this.. I think I jinx myself when I said I didn't want anymore after I turn 30. Now I have had 3 different friends come to me saying they had a dream I was Pregnant.


----------



## smoothmarine187

I told you we should have used a condom


----------



## Sword Fighter

This is why I prefer sword fighting, you never have to worry about getting anyone pregnant


----------



## DoWhat

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> I am working on 12 days late


$lut.


----------



## missperky

Yes, wait and retry.


----------



## cdsulhoff

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> I told you we should have used a condom




 Damn, now what am I going to tell my husband!


----------



## cdsulhoff

Sword Fighter said:
			
		

> This is why I prefer sword fighting, you never have to worry about getting anyone pregnant


----------



## cdsulhoff

missperky said:
			
		

> Yes, wait and retry.



My mom seems to think I am stressing over it and that is why I haven't started yet..


----------



## cdsulhoff

DoWhat said:
			
		

> $lut.




 Well, Smooth paid good money, How much do you got. LOL


----------



## missperky

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> My mom seems to think I am stressing over it and that is why I haven't started yet..



Possible, I've went 2 months w/ out one over stress. Just wait and then retest.


----------



## smoothmarine187

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Damn, now what am I going to tell my husband!



 Just tell him it's his


----------



## DoWhat

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well, Smooth paid good money, How much do you got. LOL


For your fat ass?

You made me giggle.


----------



## missperky

DoWhat said:
			
		

> For your fat ass?
> 
> You made me giggle.



Her ass is phat.


----------



## Dupontster

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Damn, now what am I going to tell my husband!



Better tell him that it's his....


----------



## cdsulhoff

DoWhat said:
			
		

> For your fat ass?
> 
> You made me giggle.




 You just made me giggle and well. I wish I had a fat ass. I have no butt.


----------



## cdsulhoff

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> Just tell him it's his




 It will only work until it pops out!!


----------



## DoWhat

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> You just made me giggle and well. I wish I had a fat ass. I have no butt.


Oh, my bad.
I just figured that all the women who post here have a big butt.

But don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with a big butt.

Have you ever heard the saying?


----------



## vraiblonde

Maybe it's menopause.


----------



## cdsulhoff

on a serious note. I am scared but If I am I want a GIRL!!! I am overrun with male testerone in this house as it is..


----------



## cdsulhoff

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Oh, my bad.
> I just figured that all the women who post here have a big butt.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with a big butt.
> 
> Have you ever heard the saying?




 I know the saying, but I do wish I had a little bit more meat to my butt. Flat as a pancake.. I want JLO booty..


----------



## cdsulhoff

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Maybe it's menopause.



 NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Don't go there.. Please don't go there.. I don't want to hear the M word for atleast another 20 years..


----------



## DoWhat

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> but I do wish I had a little bit more meat to my butt.


You should ask the other female forumites how they do it.


----------



## aps45819

DoWhat said:
			
		

> You should ask the other female forumites how they do it.


The TP between the boobs doesn't really work


----------



## kalmd

I miss an entire month about a year ago.  I was also worried.  Took a couple tests that came back negative.  Hubby was very concerned since he has been clipped.  The next month it just came like normal.  The ob/gyn said it's normal.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Any other symptoms? I was in denial for 2 weeks also. She's now 18 months old


----------



## cdsulhoff

Nothing yet..


----------



## cdsulhoff

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> Any other symptoms? I was in denial for 2 weeks also. She's now 18 months old




 Nothing out of the norm yet..


----------



## pixiegirl

I'd get a blood test.  I had an ectopic that showed negative on a couple tests and then a very faint positive.  Had blood work; pregnant but very low levels of the hormone that they test for.  Ultrasound, ectopic pregnancy.  Not trying to scare you but I went through it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

That is what I am thinking.. I have been late before but not this long.. To top it off MY cousin who is my Doc. Told me that I could be, due to the fact I just recently stop my birth control and took some very powerful meds that could increase my chances.. OH Crapdragons!!!  Ok who know a good snip snip doctor that my hubby can go to?


----------



## smoothmarine187

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> That is what I am thinking.. I have been late before but not this long.. To top it off MY cousin who is my Doc. Told me that I could be, due to the fact I just recently stop my birth control and took some very powerful meds that could increase my chances.. OH Crapdragons!!!  Ok who know a good snip snip doctor that my hubby can go to?




 He can go with me, I'm getting it done next month


----------



## cdsulhoff

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'd get a blood test.  I had an ectopic that showed negative on a couple tests and then a very faint positive.  Had blood work; pregnant but very low levels of the hormone that they test for.  Ultrasound, ectopic pregnancy.  Not trying to scare you but I went through it.




 I am going to go get a blood test done on the 10th. This way it will be 2 months..


----------



## cdsulhoff

Smooth- Oh please take him.....


----------



## nachomama

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> He can go with me, I'm getting it done next month



If she's preggers, isn't it a little too late for that?


----------



## cdsulhoff

If I am, then do be it. But I want his balls snipped for future purpose.


----------



## Toxick

Sword Fighter said:
			
		

> This is why I prefer sword fighting, you never have to worry about getting anyone pregnant





Does "Sword Fighting" mean what I think it means?











_...which has nothing to do with swords or fighting_


----------



## Pete

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> If I am, then do be it. But I want his ball snipped for future purpose.


He has only 1 ball?


----------



## cdsulhoff

This would be my 3rd if I am.. I have always wanted a little girl..


----------



## Cowgirl

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> If I am, then do be it. But I want his ball snipped for future purpose.




  He only has 1?  Does he know you're late?


----------



## MMDad

Pete said:
			
		

> He has only 1 ball?


Is he off to the rodeo?


----------



## cdsulhoff

Pete said:
			
		

> He has only 1 ball?



 Oh Damn!!


----------



## smoothmarine187

Pete said:
			
		

> He has only 1 ball?


----------



## cdsulhoff

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> He only has 1?  Does he know you're late?




 Yes he knows, and he has 2 .


----------



## cdsulhoff

There is one thing I do notice.  I hate Ginger snaps, but I just went throught a whole 14oz container of them in 2 days..  JLo butt here I come...


----------



## cdsulhoff

Dear Karma Giver, I know I jinx's myself.


----------



## Geek

Did you remember to remove your diva cup?


----------



## Speedy70

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> That is what I am thinking.. I have been late before but not this long.. To top it off MY cousin who is my Doc. Told me that I could be, due to the fact I just recently stop my birth control and took some very powerful meds that could increase my chances.. OH Crapdragons!!!  Ok who know a good snip snip doctor that my hubby can go to?




If you've recently stopped birth control, it can take months for your cycle to regulate itself. :shrug:


----------



## mainman

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> He can go with me, I'm getting it done next month


I'm sure her husband wants lugnut that close to his sack...


----------



## kwillia

Geek said:
			
		

> Did you remember to remove your diva cup?


Wouldn't a ton of cats be following her around  where ever she went if she didn't...:shrug:


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a ton of cats be following her around where ever she went if she didn't...:shrug:


The way the gulls follow her around you would think she has bread crumbs falling out her ass...


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> If you've recently stopped birth control, it can take months for your cycle to regulate itself. :shrug:




ok I am worried  	07-23-2007 02:17 PM  	not always.

Dear kind karma giver....note that I said "it can", I didn't say 'it will'.


----------



## Geek

kwillia said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a ton of cats be following her around  where ever she went if she didn't...:shrug:




 cats and sharks


----------



## Geek

mainman said:
			
		

> The way the gulls follow her around you would think she has bread crumbs falling out her ass...




Does your Av say "Ricky Dicky"


----------



## hotmomma

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> That is what I am thinking.. I have been late before but not this long.. To top it off MY cousin who is my Doc. Told me that I could be, due to the fact I just recently stop my birth control and took some very powerful meds that could increase my chances.. OH Crapdragons!!!  Ok who know a good snip snip doctor that my hubby can go to?



It sounds like you do not want to be pregnant but you said you stopped birth control and neither 1 of you are fixed.  Am I just reading this thread wrong or are you hoping for a negative test?


----------



## cdsulhoff

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> If you've recently stopped birth control, it can take months for your cycle to regulate itself. :shrug:




 It has been 2 to 3 month since I stopped the pills.


----------



## Geek

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> It has been 2 to 3 month since I stopped the pills.




If you don't want the baby, I will take it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

hotmomma said:
			
		

> It sounds like you do not want to be pregnant but you said you stopped birth control and neither 1 of you are fixed.  Am I just reading this thread wrong or are you hoping for a negative test?




 Well this is where I am confuse!  We both don't mind having another child. I really would love to have a chance for a girl. On the other hand we are so used to not having to deal with the whole baby thing.. I stopped taking my BC but we were using other forms of protection.. I said If I am not PG with another baby by the time I am 30 then I don't want anymore.. Well, I am 30 now. If this is a false alarm, I would want him to get fixed.   As you can tell I am just confuse in knowing what I want.. The Pros and Cons are equal at this point..


----------



## hotmomma

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well this is where I am confuse!  We both don't mind having another child. I really would love to have a chance for a girl. On the other hand we are so used to not having to deal with the whole baby thing.. I stopped taking my BC but we were using other forms of protection.. I said If I am not PG with another baby by the time I am 30 then I don't want anymore.. Well, I am 30 now. If this is a false alarm, I would want him to get fixed.   As you can tell I am just confuse in knowing what I want.. The Pros and Cons are equal at this point..



Definately make sure you are positive about not wanting more before sending him to get fixed.  You may change your mind in a year or 2.


----------



## missperky

Geek said:
			
		

> If you don't want the baby, I will take it.



Me too. I would love to have #12.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> If I am, then do be it. But I want his balls snipped for future purpose.


If you are, wouldn't it be easier for you to get fixed while you are delivering?  :shrug:


----------



## FromTexas

You didn't want another baby but you stopped taking BC without getting anyone fixed first?


----------



## cdsulhoff

> If you are, wouldn't it be easier for you to get fixed while you are delivering?



Why? I go through 9 month being sick, getting fat, emotional mess and then 24 + hrs of labor. The least thing he can do is get fixed. LOL


----------



## cdsulhoff

FromTexas said:
			
		

> You didn't want another baby but you stopped taking BC without getting anyone fixed first?




I was not trying to have another baby, But If I am then so be it... I knew what the risk were with just trusting rubbers..


----------



## missperky

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Why? I go through 9 month being sick, getting fat, emotional mess and then 24 + hrs of labor. The least thing he can do is get fixed. LOL



Might be better off if you stepped up and got a tubal, intsead of waiting for him to get fixed, might have 20 kids by then.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Oh hell no! I'll do the fixing myself if that ever happen..


----------



## cdsulhoff

Another thing is that I don't want to say I want a baby and get excited about it to turn around and not be PG... I guess deep down I wouldn't mind another little one..


----------



## Nickel

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> I am going to go get a blood test done on the 10th. This way it will be 2 months..


 If you want to know now, why don't you just get the blood test now?


----------



## missperky

Nickel said:
			
		

> If you want to know now, why don't you just get the blood test now?



They probably won't see her this soon? I think I had to wait.


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:
			
		

> They probably won't see her this soon? I think I had to wait.


Not true. As long as you have health insurance you can get a blood test as soon as the day of your missed period. Or, she can just go to the Health Department and get a free pee test. :shrug:


----------



## cdsulhoff

missperky said:
			
		

> They probably won't see her this soon? I think I had to wait.




 Plus I have to pay for it.. I have no insurance and I pay everything out of my pocket.. $$$$$$$ So I wait a little longer before I spend $$ on blood work..


----------



## cdsulhoff

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Plus I have to pay for it.. I have no insurance and I pay everything out of my pocket.. $$$$$$$ So I wait a little longer before I spend $$ on blood work..




 And  I can't get any type of break at the health department We make too much money. Which sucks..


----------



## Nickel

missperky said:
			
		

> They probably won't see her this soon? I think I had to wait.


 My best friend has been trying to get pregnant for awhile.  She called her doctor the day after her missed period and was in that afternoon for a blood test. :shrug:


----------



## cdsulhoff

It also depends on the doctor you see..  I know I had to insist on a blood test for my  youngest. She swear I wasn't PG because my uterus wall was not soft or thinning. So, I couldn't of been PG. Man was she ever so wrong..


----------



## FlipandFlop

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Plus I have to pay for it.. I have no insurance and I pay everything out of my pocket.. $$$$$$$ So I wait a little longer before I spend $$ on blood work..



You have kids and no insurance that you could buy yourself? Now if that isn't taking a risk...dumb,dumb,dumb to infinity


----------



## FlipandFlop

I will put this here so BG can view it. You need English 101   

* ok I am worried 07-23-2007 05:22 PM badgirl you really are a ass a fat one to *


----------



## cdsulhoff

And you all thought I was bad with my english. lol


----------



## missperky

Nickel said:
			
		

> My best friend has been trying to get pregnant for awhile.  She called her doctor the day after her missed period and was in that afternoon for a blood test. :shrug:



I waited, didn't see the sense in going after missing one day.


----------



## cdsulhoff

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> You have kids and no insurance that you could buy yourself? Now if that isn't taking a risk...dumb,dumb,dumb to infinity




 My kids have insurance. Hubby and I don't We are self employed.. You are probably luckly to have insurance offer to you by your work.. Unlike us. Who have to pay $400+ a month for insurance..  We are just shopping around at this point. What is it to you. If I pay right out for my health care with my own money then it should not concern you..


----------



## sunflower




----------



## missperky

sunflower said:
			
		

>


----------



## kwillia

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> My kids have insurance. Hubby and I don't We are self employed.. You are probably luckly to have insurance offer to you by your work.. Unlike us. Who have to pay $400+ a month for insurance..  We are just shopping around at this point. What is it to you. If I pay right out for my health care with my own money then it should not concern you..


She was just saying that you are taking a big risk. :shrug:


----------



## cdsulhoff

kwillia said:
			
		

> She was just saying that you are taking a big risk. :shrug:




 Well if she was just saying I was taking a risk then she should of just stopped there. The whole Dumb, Dumb, Dumb part is unnecessary..


----------



## itsbob

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well if she was just saying I was taking a risk then she should of just stopped there. The whole Dumb, Dumb, Dumb part is unnecessary..


Sounds stupid to me.. You brag in one post about how well off you are, but then complain that you don't have insurance.. yep, sounds pretty ignorant.

Besides if you are pregnant, maybe you'll get lucky and the dingo will eat your baby..

****  I LOVE BG's fat ass BTW!!


----------



## FlipandFlop

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well if she was just saying I was taking a risk then she should of just stopped there. The whole Dumb, Dumb, Dumb part is unnecessary..



 Not having insurance with being SO SO SO wealthy is unnecessary.    Try better birth control than cheap condoms.


----------



## cdsulhoff

You're a piece of work..


----------



## BS Gal

Oh, for Gawd's sake, just tell us when you know whether you are or aren't.


----------



## Nickel

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Oh, for Gawd's sake, just tell us when you know whether you are or aren't.


  BSGal will be holding her breath.


----------



## cdsulhoff

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> Not having insurance with being SO SO SO wealthy is unnecessary.    Try better birth control than cheap condoms.




 I don't need nor do I want to explain myself to you or the next jackass who think they are cute.  You all just prove what an immature group you are..


----------



## itsbob

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> I don't need nor do I want to explain myself to you or the next jackass who think they are cute.  You all just prove what an immature group you are..


We're immature?? 

I have dental, medical, and vision insurance, what about you!??

Did you ever find that expensive pitching coach for your son?


----------



## cdsulhoff

BS I will.. I just don't see the need to dog me out because I don't have insurance at this point in time. If I am paying out of my pocket for my health care then that should only matter.:shrug:


----------



## hotmomma

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> I don't need nor do I want to explain myself to you or the next jackass who think they are cute.  You all just prove what an immature group you are..



must be the hormones kicking in


----------



## itsbob

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> BS I will.. I just don't see the need to dog me out because I don't have insurance at this point in time. If I am paying out of my pocket for my health care then that should only matter.:shrug:


Who's going to pay if tomorrow you find out you're not pregnant but have cervical cancer that is treatabe and curable?? You going to cough up 500k or a million to save yourself??  I doubt that you can pay that "out of pocket"..

Yep, that's not only mature, but friggin BRILLIANT!!


----------



## BS Gal

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> BS I will.. I just don't see the need to dog me out because I don't have insurance at this point in time. If I am paying out of my pocket for my health care then that should only matter.:shrug:


As long as you are insured, it is nobody's concern.  If you're paying for your own insurance   That's more than a lot of people do.


----------



## Kain99

What about your kids?  If they lose their Mom and Dad what's left?  I'm thinking insurance is a must have for your young family.


----------



## cdsulhoff

itsbob said:
			
		

> We're immature??
> 
> I have dental, medical, and vision insurance, what about you!??
> 
> Did you ever find that expensive pitching coach for your son?




 Let see You have an employer that offers your insurance at the fraction of the cost of self employed person. Plus, I pay for everything out of my own pocket.. 
   I don't go to the government to get insurance and have the tax payer pay for it. Shoot, I got turn down by the government because of our income... We had Kaiser as our insurance but when we moves we lost the insurance. So now we have been looking into getting some other type of insurance. 
 That is nice that you have a job that offers you insurance and yes it is important to have insurance. Not everyone can afford to spend out of pocket the cost of health care. 

 By the way his coach was very reasonable.. Thank you for asking..


----------



## hotmomma

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Let see You have an employer that offers your insurance at the fraction of the cost of self employed person. Plus, I pay for everything out of my own pocket..
> I don't go to the government to get insurance and have the tax payer pay for it. Shoot, I got turn down by the government because of our income... We had Kaiser as our insurance but when we moves we lost the insurance. So now we have been looking into getting some other type of insurance.
> That is nice that you have a job that offers you insurance and yes it is important to have insurance. Not everyone can afford to spend out of pocket the cost of health care.
> 
> By the way his coach was very reasonable.. Thank you for asking..



Not everones employer helps pay for insurance.  Mine doesn't and it is not cheap.


----------



## itsbob

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Let see You have an employer that offers your insurance at the fraction of the cost of self employed person. Plus, I pay for everything out of my own pocket..
> I don't go to the government to get insurance and have the tax payer pay for it. Shoot, I got turn down by the government because of our income... We had Kaiser as our insurance but when we moves we lost the insurance. So now we have been looking into getting some other type of insurance.
> That is nice that you have a job that offers you insurance and yes it is important to have insurance. Not everyone can afford to spend out of pocket the cost of health care.
> 
> By the way his coach was very reasonable.. Thank you for asking..


So how many months of health insurance premium did the pitching coach cost?

We all make choices, I've made some damn good ones...  Hope the only things wrong with you is you're pregnant and stupid.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Kain99 said:
			
		

> What about your kids?  If they lose their Mom and Dad what's left?  I'm thinking insurance is a must have for your young family.




 We have life insurance! But yet no health insurance.. I feel like a broken record, We are looking into health insurance..


----------



## Kain99

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> We have life insurance! But yet no health insurance.. I feel like a broken record, We are looking into health insurance..


Right... I guess my point was that illlness could take one or both of you.  Even as young as you are.  If you had access to great healthcare you could sleep at night and stuff.


----------



## cdsulhoff

hotmomma said:
			
		

> Not everones employer helps pay for insurance.  Mine doesn't and it is not cheap.




 Oh I know that..


----------



## Cowgirl

You people are freakin nuts.  BFD she doesn't have health insurance.  :shrug:  I spent 4 years without health insurance.  Couldn't afford it and didn't have a job that offered it.   I now have benefits through my job, but I had to pay for surgery out of pocket.  :shrug:  I don't see why it concerns anyone else.  I didn't see her boo-hooing about it.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Right... I guess my point was that illlness could take one or both of you.  Even as young as you are.  If you had access to great healthcare you could sleep at night and stuff.




 Once again I know. And we are looking into getting health insurance.

 Thank you Kain for your concern and posting it in a mature way that doen't include insulting me..


----------



## itsbob

ok I am worried 07-23-2007 09:57 PM STFU 
 ok I am worried 07-23-2007 09:56 PM What the hell do you care if she has insurance or not? Mind your own damned business. 


Yeah yeah, blah blah blah.. 

Because as RICH as she is, if her or her rich husband get sick we get left paying the bills just like we would with a welfare recipient.

I don't like giving my money to rich worthless people even less then I like giving it to poor worthless people.


----------



## itsbob

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I didn't see her boo-hooing about it.


Then why did she bring it up??


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> ok I am worried 07-23-2007 09:57 PM STFU
> ok I am worried 07-23-2007 09:56 PM What the hell do you care if she has insurance or not? Mind your own damned business.
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, blah blah blah..
> 
> Because as RICH as she is, if her or her rich husband get sick we get left paying the bills just like we would with a welfare recipient.
> 
> I don't like giving my money to rich people even less then I like giving it to worthless people.




  You're worried about something that hasn't even happened.  You need something better to worry about.


----------



## Kain99

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Once again I know. And we are looking into getting health insurance.
> 
> Thank you Kain for your concern and posting it in a mature way that doen't include insulting me..


We've all been there girl!  Hold your head high and press on.


----------



## itsbob

She's the one 12 days late and the pregnancy tests are coming back negative.. I think it's time to worry..


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Then why did she bring it up??




Um, I think she said she didn't want to rush to a doc right away and pay for a test yet.  :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Um, I think she said she didn't want to rush to a doc right away and pay for a test yet.  :shrug:


Becasue she's NOT INSURED!!!


----------



## itsbob

itsbob said:
			
		

> She's the one 12 days late and the pregnancy tests are coming back negative.. I think it's time to worry..


AND if it does come out to be something serious she's SCREWED, because once she finds out, it's pre-existing and no private insurance carrier and most company policies won't cover her.

I'm surprised her junk jewelry company doesn't come with benefits, I mean according to her it's the shiznit.


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Becasue she's NOT INSURED!!!




  Whatever, Bob.  I'm not going to sit here and argue with you about something that doesn't concern either one of us.


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> She's the one 12 days late and the pregnancy tests are coming back negative.. I think it's time to worry..



I've went 2 months without a period, should I worry? This has been since my tubal, but prior I went 6 months and before that while on the norplant, I went 2 yrs. Just because she's late doesn't mean she should worry.


----------



## CMC122

A whole minute down the drain


----------



## itsbob

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Whatever, Bob.  I'm not going to sit here and argue with you about something that doesn't concern either one of us.


But it does conern the two of us.. If she finds out tomorrow she has some serious disease she'll still get the care she needs, and you and I will end up paying for it, no different than if she was a welfare recipient.


----------



## itsbob

missperky said:
			
		

> I've went 2 months without a period, should I worry? This has been since my tubal, but prior I went 6 months and before that while on the norplant, I went 2 yrs. Just because she's late doesn't mean she should worry.


Sure she should.. I bet she has Hemmoraghic Fever..


----------



## Pandora

itsbob said:
			
		

> She's the one 12 days late and the pregnancy tests are coming back negative.. I think it's time to worry..




I don't think she needs to worry about a damn thing, you are doing a fine job of worrying for her. 

And if you don't mind, the next time I have something to worry about, maybe I could just dump it on you and you can worry for me? TIA


----------



## itsbob

CMC122 said:
			
		

> A whole minute down the drain


If you don't have anything mean, spiteful or nasty to day, you shouldn't say anything at all!!


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> Sure she should.. I bet she has Hemmoraghic Fever..



Any number of things can cause a late period, stop it.


----------



## CMC122

itsbob said:
			
		

> If you don't have anything mean, spiteful or nasty to day, you shouldn't say anything at all!!


Well spank me and make me a birthday cake


----------



## itsbob

Pandora said:
			
		

> I don't think she needs to worry about a damn thing, you are doing a fine job of worrying for her.
> 
> And if you don't mind, the next time I have something to worry about, maybe I could just dump it on you and you can worry for me? TIA


Yeah, if you think I worry about much of anything, you don't know me very well.


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you think I worry about much of anything, you don't know me very well.



One day you will.


----------



## itsbob

Maybe she has an anal aneurysm. she's going to blow an artery in her brain..


----------



## itsbob

missperky said:
			
		

> One day you will.


Nope, doubt it..  I've survived my share of scares, and had no worries then.


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> Maybe she has an anal aneurysm. she's going to blow an artery in her brain..



Possible...


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> Nope, doubt it..  I've survived my share of scares, and had no worries then.



Just saying...


----------



## Peace

wow - all this concern over someone ELSE being pregnant!  I'm a newbie - hi all!


----------



## Pandora

Peace said:
			
		

> wow - all this concern over someone ELSE being pregnant!  I'm a newbie - hi all!




We are very caring people around here.  Welcome


----------



## Peace

Good that people care - just glad it's not me!  And I HAVE insurance!


----------



## itsbob

Peace said:
			
		

> wow - all this concern over someone ELSE being pregnant!  I'm a newbie - hi all!


She doesn't know that she's pregnant, it could be Syphillis.


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> She doesn't know that she's pregnant, it could be Syphillis.



Should we call you Dr. Itsbob now? :shrug:


----------



## Pandora

itsbob said:
			
		

> She doesn't know that she's pregnant, it could be Syphillis.




It could be a tumor.  :shrug:

You can add that to your list of 101 things it _could be_.


----------



## itsbob

Pandora said:
			
		

> It could be a tumor.  :shrug:
> 
> You can add that to your list of 101 things it _could be_.



It could be a simple Urinary Tract Infection.. I mean, you play with dirty dicks you get what you get..

(I told her to stay away from Smoof!)


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> It could be a simple Urinary Tract Infection.. I mean, you play with dirty dicks you get what you get..
> 
> (I told her to stay away from Smoof!)



It "could" be stress?


----------



## missperky

If you have a late period and a negative pregnancy test, then consider whether or not you’ve recently been sick, gained or lost a significant amount of weight, have been under excessive stress or have taken any new medications. All of these things can affect your menstrual cycle and cause you to have irregular periods. Additionally, certain types of birth control, including the birth control pill, Depo-Provera and Norplant, can cause you to have menstrual cycles disturbances.


----------



## itsbob

missperky said:
			
		

> It "could" be stress from thinking she has some deadly incurable disease.


WOW, that was cold and calculated..

I'm proud..


----------



## missperky

itsbob said:
			
		

> WOW, that was cold and calculated..
> 
> I'm proud..







Want a cookie?


----------



## hotmomma

itsbob said:
			
		

> WOW, that was cold and calculated..
> 
> I'm proud..



i think you scared her away.  quit being a bully


----------



## cdsulhoff

hotmomma said:
			
		

> i think you scared her away.  quit being a bully



 No I am here.. Just there is no need to say anything to him..


----------



## Pasofever

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> No I am here.. Just there is no need to say anything to him..



 Better you then me...


----------



## itsbob

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> No I am here.. Just there is no need to say anything to him..


It's a sign of maturity to know when you are outwitted...


Next time we have a battle of wits you should arm yourself before posting.


----------



## hotmomma

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> No I am here.. Just there is no need to say anything to him..



The good thing is that you don't care either way.  If you are pregnant, I hope you get your little girl and if you are not, break the news to your husband gently when you tell him you are making him an appointment to get fixed


----------



## mamissa3

on the pregnancy test i took it said to wait until 19 days after unprotected sex if you didnt know your cycle.  maybe if you are pregneant that the hormones arent strong enough to get a positive test yet.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ya'll are just plain brutal


----------



## bohman

itsbob said:
			
		

> It could be a simple Urinary Tract Infection.. I mean, you play with dirty dicks you get what you get..
> 
> (I told her to stay away from Smoof!)



Did I miss some prior beef between you two?  That seems like a lot of crap to hand somebody who's already worried about possible pregnancy.


----------



## cdsulhoff

bohman said:
			
		

> Did I miss some prior beef between you two?  That seems like a lot of crap to hand somebody who's already worried about possible pregnancy.




 Not that I am aware of?  :shrug:  Bullying nonsense like always..


----------



## cdsulhoff

WOW, someone is hard at work to provide me with some red karma.. Thank you for thinking of me and wasting your time to give me karma.


----------



## citysherry

Did you have insurance with your prior pregnancies?  I can’t imagine how expensive it is to not have insurance and have to pay out of pocket for office visits and the entire hospital bill....how much (ball park figure) does that cost?


----------



## cdsulhoff

citysherry said:
			
		

> Did you have insurance with your prior pregnancies?  I can’t imagine how expensive it is to not have insurance and have to pay out of pocket for office visits and the entire hospital bill....how much (ball park figure) does that cost?




 Yes, I had Kaiser.  I was living in Dunkirk at the time and was provided through a previous employer. When we moved we lost the insurance. well, my hubby became self employed and we tried to keep Kaiser but they would not cover us. 

    I am going to get insurance again. We are shopping around.


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> It's a sign of maturity to know when you are outwitted...
> 
> 
> Next time we have a battle of wits you should arm yourself before posting.


Is it a sign of maturity to say "maybe dingo's will come and eat your baby" or insinuate she has an STD because she banged "smoof?" or belittle her small business, or call her names because she pays medical out of pocket?

You are over the top on this one.


----------



## smoothmarine187

Pete said:
			
		

> Is it a sign of maturity to say "maybe dingo's will come and eat your baby" or insinuate she has an STD because she banged "smoof?" or belittle her small business, or call her names because she pays medical out of pocket?
> 
> You are over the top on this one.



 Yeah!  that was pretty messed up


----------



## mAlice

Dear itsbob.  S T F U.


----------



## BS Gal

elaine said:
			
		

> Dear itsbob.  S T F U.




Sorry, Bob, gotta agree with Elaine and Pete on this one.


----------



## sockgirl77

citysherry said:
			
		

> Did you have insurance with your prior pregnancies?  I can’t imagine how expensive it is to not have insurance and have to pay out of pocket for office visits and the entire hospital bill....how much (ball park figure) does that cost?


I do not have health insurance. I pay the doctor $653 per month for 7 months. That just covers his costs and the ultrasounds. Then, there are the hospital bills.


----------



## FlipandFlop

SoMDGirl42 said:
			
		

> ya'll are just plain brutal



Maybe we just don't care about her uterus :shrug:

on another note...

Hey BSGal!! I was down to only half a roll of Scott T.P. I know how bad you would have freaked  I ran into BadGirl while I was buying 12 rolls. How many are in your closet?


----------



## Geek

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> Maybe we just don't care about her uterus :shrug:
> 
> on another note...
> 
> Hey BSGal!! I was down to only half a roll of Scott T.P. I know how bad you would have freaked  I ran into BadGirl while I was buying 12 rolls. How many are in your closet?




Have you seen the Wal mart flip flop thread?


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Wal mart flip flop thread?


----------



## Geek

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>




But the nasty foot chick recreated that av!!


----------



## aps45819

elaine said:
			
		

> Dear itsbob.  S T F U.


 you should know it's dangerous to make fun of knocked up women


----------



## BS Gal

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> Maybe we just don't care about her uterus :shrug:
> 
> on another note...
> 
> Hey BSGal!! I was down to only half a roll of Scott T.P. I know how bad you would have freaked  I ran into BadGirl while I was buying 12 rolls. How many are in your closet?



   46.  Giant has it on sale for $5.99 this week.  I am trying to stay out of there.  It's stacked pretty high now.


----------



## desertrat

BS Gal said:
			
		

> 46.  Giant has it on sale for $5.99 this week.  I am trying to stay out of there.  It's stacked pretty high now.


I think I could build a pretty good play igloo out of all that. Wanna rub noses?


----------



## BS Gal

desertrat said:
			
		

> I think I could build a pretty good play igloo out of all that. Wanna rub noses?


----------



## bohman

bohman said:
			
		

> Did I miss some prior beef between you two?  That seems like a lot of crap to hand somebody who's already worried about possible pregnancy.



Wow.  The small-minded people here have responded vigorously to my idea that maybe decent people don't kick somebody when they're down.  

BSGal, Elaine, Pete - did you also get some really hateful red stuff?  I don't even know any of these folks personally.  Maybe CD actually *is*  a bad person, and I shouldn't stick up for her.  Again - what am I missing?

to karma dummy:  My av's mustache rocks and you are jealous.


----------



## desertrat

aps45819 said:
			
		

> you should know it's dangerous to make fun of knocked up women


Make that any women.


----------



## barncat

BS Gal said:
			
		

> 46.  Giant has it on sale for $5.99 this week.  I am trying to stay out of there.  It's stacked pretty high now.



46 rolls....speechless.  How many people live with you?


----------



## sockgirl77

bohman said:
			
		

> To karma dummy:  My av's mustache rocks and you are jealous.


My future SIL lives in Brewer's Hill in Baltimore. There is a huge sign with your avatar on it. I think there's a bar that uses it for its logo.


----------



## BS Gal

barncat said:
			
		

> 46 rolls....speechless.  How many people live with you?


There's two of us.    Apparently, I'm a hoarder of t.p.  It's one of my many cute phobias.


----------



## bohman

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> My future SIL lives in Brewer's Hill in Baltimore. There is a huge sign with your avatar on it. I think there's a bar that uses it for its logo.



Sure is.  And he winks at night.  His smiling face is on every can of National Bohemian beer, which used to be brewed in Baltimore.  You'll see him all over Baltimore, especially Fells Pt.


----------



## FlipandFlop

Geek said:
			
		

> Have you seen the Wal mart flip flop thread?



 I don't buy Walmart shoes 

I wonder if they would cause a miscarriage?


----------



## FlipandFlop

BS Gal said:
			
		

> 46.  Giant has it on sale for $5.99 this week.  I am trying to stay out of there.  It's stacked pretty high now.



 I'll be over to build a t.p. teepee


----------



## mAlice

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> I wonder if they would cause a miscarriage?



Why?  You lookin' for a cheap abortion?


----------



## FlipandFlop

elaine said:
			
		

> Why?  You lookin' for a cheap abortion?



This is the right thread for one


----------



## mAlice

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> This is the right thread for one




You can get an abortion in this thread?


----------



## watercolor

If you are at least 14 days past your ovultion day (at least 2 1/2 weeks late) you should be able to show up on a pregnancy test- as your hcg levels would be high enough to detect in urine. It can however take a bit for hcg to raise if you have other lower variables. But- in normal circumstances- you should be able to show up on a pee stick. 


Basically count back 14 days from the day you are normally suppose to get your period. (this is based on a normal cycle and all that lovely mess).. that would have been when you o'd. Then, try and remember if you did the bang bang that day or within 4-5 days before or 1 days after that 14 day mark. IF so, there could be a chance of pregnancy.


From fertility friend

_Your fertile window is made up of the days in your menstrual cycle when pregnancy is possible. The length of this fertile phase is determined by the maximum life span of your partner's sperm and your egg. Sperm can survive a maximum of five days in fertile cervical fluid and your ovum can survive for up to one day. Your theoretical fertile window is thus six days long, comprised of the five days before ovulation and the day of ovulation. You only have a chance to conceive when you have intercourse on these days. This means that pregnancy is technically possible from intercourse on any of these six days. The likelihood of actually becoming pregnant, however, is dramatically increased when you have intercourse in the three days immediately leading up to and including ovulation. This makes a practical fertile window of just three days. _


here is some other stuff...

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html


----------



## Cowgirl

bohman said:
			
		

> to karma dummy:  My av's mustache rocks and you are jealous.




Huh.  I just now saw the face in your av.  This whole time I was thinking it was some jacked up panda bear or something.  :shrug:


----------



## bohman

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Huh.  I just now saw the face in your av.  This whole time I was thinking it was some jacked up panda bear or something.  :shrug:



   Well, that's an idea.  Maybe the angry people will like me more if my av is a panda?

Nah, screw 'em.  I like the Boh man.


----------



## BadGirl

FlipandFlop said:
			
		

> I will put this here so BG can view it. You need English 101
> 
> *ok I am worried 07-23-2007 05:22 PM badgirl you really are a ass a fat one to *


I'm not really sure why you felt the need to drag me in to your little dose of "drama de'jour". I purposefully stayed away from this thread because I didn't want to participate in hearing you bemoan the activities in your cervix. Frankly, I don't care. 

I just jumped on the forums a short time ago. You see, I had to take my son to the doctor's appointment this morning. I make it my priority to maintain appropriate health insurance for my family. Bubba's not only covered by my insurance plan, but he is also covered by Bob's health insurance. 

Oh, and I am NOT FlipandFlop.  I did actually see FlipandFlop this morning while I was out and about, though.  I really do like FlipandFlop.  But, alas, I am not FlipandFlop.  Get your MPD ownership straight, why don't 'cha?


----------



## bohman

And still the hate pours in.  Keep on bringing the red.  The juvenile and obscene writing that comes along with it only serves to show that I was right to speak up in the first place.   Vrai would probably give me a time out if I copied it onto the public boards; it's dirty as hell just like the writers.


----------



## FlipandFlop

bohman said:
			
		

> And still the hate pours in.  Keep on bringing the red.  The juvenile and obscene writing that comes along with it only serves to show that I was right to speak up in the first place.   Vrai would probably give me a time out if I copied it onto the public boards; it's dirty as hell just like the writers.



I haven't given you any  YET  but if it makes you whine like this, I think I might find it amusing enough to slam some your way.
What you call haters are really baiters and you got caught hook line and sinker. Don't choke on the bait


----------



## FlipandFlop

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure why you felt the need to drag me in to your little dose of "drama de'jour". I purposefully stayed away from this thread because I didn't want to participate in hearing you bemoan the activities in your cervix. Frankly, I don't care.
> 
> I just jumped on the forums a short time ago. You see, I had to take my son to the doctor's appointment this morning. I make it my priority to maintain appropriate health insurance for my family. Bubba's not only covered by my insurance plan, but he is also covered by Bob's health insurance.
> 
> Oh, and I am NOT FlipandFlop.  I did actually see FlipandFlop this morning while I was out and about, though.  I really do like FlipandFlop.  But, alas, I am not FlipandFlop.  Get your MPD ownership straight, why don't 'cha?



 to your family. Sorry the karma crammer thought you gave them crap when you weren't even in it.


----------



## Tinkerbell

I'm gonna pipe in here about health insurance for the self-employed. Why? I'm a glutton for punishment I guess.

Anyhooooo... for the last several years I could not get health insurance through my work, and my husband is self employed. He makes decent money in his work, but we are not "rich." I had to shop around and get insurance through his being self-employed and let me tell you - it was a nightmare. 

See, when you are self-employed, you have to deal with answering health questionaires and you would be surprised at the number of things that disqualify you. Well, my hubby has a disqualifying event (meaning he can't have insurance at all) and I had a non-covered event, migraines - if you can believe that, meaning they will cover me, but not for that. 

So, I went to trying to get group insurance, since he has employees. That has no questionnaires, but is REALLY expensive. So, we paid upwards of $700 a month to cover the family in the beginning, just for us (nevermind what the employees policies cost), and every year it got more and more expensive. We got to a point where it cost $900 a month. Well, the employees then decided they didn't want health insurance - too much money - so we lost the ability to have group insurance because you have to have a 75% enrollment rate. 

So, then, we went to NO insurance. But just for a while, then I got a new job with benefits and now we are covered through my work, but if I, for some reason, can't work, we'll probably have to be uninsured again.

We kept the kids insured, because they pass the questionnaires.

But, just so you people understand, when you are self-employed, having/getting health insurance is not as easy as the stupid commercials on TV make it look. There are SO many factors that I haven't even mentioned in here. Those who have always had the luxury of getting insurance through work do not understand how health insurance works because their employer goes through all of this for you. What you pay through your work is a tiny fraction of what it actually costs your company to insure you.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Thank you so much!! You explain it much better then I ever could..   It is truly a nightmare.. Our kids are insure, We are running into somewhat the same problems..  It's not that we aren't looking for insurance. Just at this point in time I am paying for it out of my pocket..


----------



## Geek

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Thank you so much!! You explain it much better then I ever could..   It is truly a nightmare.. Our kids are insure, We are running into somewhat the same problems..  It's not that we aren't looking for insurance. Just at this point in time I am paying for it out of my pocket..




You flowin yet?


----------



## itsbob

elaine said:
			
		

> Dear itsbob.  S T F U.


I STFU'd about 13 hours before you posted.. 

But I still don't understand how someone that makes $16,000 a week can't afford health insurance.. 

They make choices just like the rest of us.   The only differenc between them and a welfare case is a normally a welfare recipient truly can't afford health insurance, they can, they just chose NOT to buy it.  The one thing they do have in common is if they do get seriously ill, you and I are left holding the bag.

She comes on here and brags about buying $600 baseball bats, and private pitching lessons for a ten year old.. making four hundred dollars an HOUR, then has the audacity to whine that she can't afford health insurance, and she's possibly pregnant.

Funny how the same people that ##### about welfare people being a Pox on society are coming to her aid.


----------



## FlipandFlop

Geek said:
			
		

> You flowin yet?



I'll bet they are out toasting with their diva cups runnething over


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:
			
		

> Funny how the same people that ##### about welfare people being a Pox on society are coming to her aid.


What does welfare have to do with CD?  

I didn't have health insurance for years and the only reason I have it now is because it's a family plan for Larry's daughters.   If you get sick, you go to the doctor and write them a check.  If it's major, they work you out with a payment plan like they did when I broke my collar bone.

If anything, having health insurance is stupid.  You end up paying more in the long run, with enormous premiums and huge deductibles.  So unless you're sick all the time or have a major health issue, it doesn't make sense to have insurance.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> We got to a point where it cost $900 a month.


That's ridiculous.  You wouldn't have spent near that much if you'd done pay-as-you-go.

What you do is get a catastrophic policy in case you get in a car accident or something, and pay for your routine doctor visits, medications, etc out of pocket.  It will save you a significant amount of money.

And, honestly, why does everyone who doesn't have health insurance feel the need to be sheepish about it?  The whole thing is a scam because 9 times out of 10 the insurance company isn't going to pay your medical bills anyway.  My girlfriend found that out when she got in a nasty car accident and needed rehabilitative therapy.  They also wouldn't pay when she broke her ankle tubing at the lake house with me and Larry - the insurance company actually suggested she sue us to pay her medical bills.


----------



## Pandora

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> I'm gonna pipe in here about health insurance for the self-employed. Why? I'm a glutton for punishment I guess.
> 
> Anyhooooo... for the last several years I could not get health insurance through my work, and my husband is self employed. He makes decent money in his work, but we are not "rich." I had to shop around and get insurance through his being self-employed and let me tell you - it was a nightmare.
> 
> See, when you are self-employed, you have to deal with answering health questionaires and you would be surprised at the number of things that disqualify you. Well, my hubby has a disqualifying event (meaning he can't have insurance at all) and I had a non-covered event, migraines - if you can believe that, meaning they will cover me, but not for that.
> 
> So, I went to trying to get group insurance, since he has employees. That has no questionnaires, but is REALLY expensive. So, we paid upwards of $700 a month to cover the family in the beginning, just for us (nevermind what the employees policies cost), and every year it got more and more expensive. We got to a point where it cost $900 a month. Well, the employees then decided they didn't want health insurance - too much money - so we lost the ability to have group insurance because you have to have a 75% enrollment rate.
> 
> So, then, we went to NO insurance. But just for a while, then I got a new job with benefits and now we are covered through my work, but if I, for some reason, can't work, we'll probably have to be uninsured again.
> 
> We kept the kids insured, because they pass the questionnaires.
> 
> But, just so you people understand, when you are self-employed, having/getting health insurance is not as easy as the stupid commercials on TV make it look. There are SO many factors that I haven't even mentioned in here. Those who have always had the luxury of getting insurance through work do not understand how health insurance works because their employer goes through all of this for you. What you pay through your work is a tiny fraction of what it actually costs your company to insure you.




This is a very good explanation of what is going on and it has gotten far worst over the past few years.  There are real people in the world that don't have the luxury of getting heath insurance through an employer and for the self-employed, it can be up in the neighborhood of $1,000's of dollars to cover a family now.  There has been a huge increase the past few years, which is what caused Bush to make a public statement about it.  Bush stated he wanted to give deductions for people for heath insurance so that everyone has it, but I'm not sure how that will work.  My gut feeling is that it will continue to go up and up and if it isn't affordable now, what is a deduction going to do?  Give you about a $1,000 tax break (if that) per year?  

Cd isn't a welfare case and if she gets sick or pregnant, it is on her and her husband's dime and certainly didn't warrant the snobbish back lashing she got bob.


----------



## smoothmarine187

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So unless you're sick all the time or have a major health issue, it doesn't make sense to have insurance.




That's brilliant reasoning, what happens when you fall over from a freak occurence like a blood clot or a tumor?


----------



## kwillia

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> That's brilliant reasoning, what happens when you fall over from a freak occurence like a blood clot or a tumor?


You are missing her logic... she is playing the odds. She believes that the odds are low that a drastic medical fiasco will occur for any given person or family. Whereas others fear the unexpected and believe odds are disaster will strike at some point which would lead to financial ruin if one does not have insurance.


----------



## K_Jo

I use the #### out of my health insurance.


----------



## Pete

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I use the #### out of my health insurance.


So you are the one running up the costs for everyone else.


----------



## FlipandFlop

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are missing her logic... she is playing the odds. She believes that the odds are low that a drastic medical fiasco will occur for any given person or family. Whereas others fear the unexpected and believe odds are disaster will strike at some point which would lead to financial ruin if one does not have insurance.



After what just happened in my family,I know you cannot play the odds. And if they had no coverage, financial ruin would putting it lightly.  
The older you get, the greater the gamble.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I forgot to mention that I do have a 15,000 care credit limit... Have any of you heard of Care credit.. I love this card. It is a credit card for those with no  insurance and anyone else who wants it.. This has help as well. It is not insurance but it is something... I can't believe I forgot about this card.. I just got it about 4 months ago..


----------



## cdsulhoff

The only thing that stinks about this card is that I have to find a doctor that accepts it.. but so far I only had to use it once at my dentist.. This card doesn't give you discounts.


----------



## slotted

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> The only thing that stinks about this card is that I have to find a doctor that accepts it.. but so far I only had to use it once at my dentist.. This card doesn't give you discounts.


I'd give you a checkup for free.


----------



## Peace

I'm new here - but I haven't heard anyone ask for money to pay for doctor's visits.  I don't understand the animosity.  My DH is self employed; I have a job with great benefits.  It is not a luxury I have, it is a CHOICE I made.  Even Wal-Mart offers bennies - if folks don't get jobs with benefits that is the choice they make.  As long as they aren't holding out their hand to the state for health bills for themselves or their kids, it doesn't bother me in the least.  Y'all need to lay off this poor chick!


----------



## FireBrand

slotted said:
			
		

> I'd give you a checkup for free.


 
Say Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are missing her logic... she is playing the odds. She believes that the odds are low that a drastic medical fiasco will occur for any given person or family. Whereas others fear the unexpected and believe odds are disaster will strike at some point which would lead to financial ruin if one does not have insurance.


Right.  And the odds ARE low that something drastic will happen to you, which is why catastrophic policies are so much less expensive than standard health insurance.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Right.  And the odds ARE low that something drastic will happen to you, which is why catastrophic policies are so much less expensive than standard health insurance.


The types of coverage vary depending on what type of high-deductible health insurance plan you choose. Blue Cross Blue Shield of Florida offers a catastrophic health insurance plan in most counties that is called "Essential." It has deductible of $250 and an out-of-pocket limit of $2,500 after you've exceeded your deductible. The lifetime maximum is $1 million. The plan covers hospital, surgical, and X-ray expenses, but not other services, like doctor's visits, maternity care, prescription drugs, and mental health visits. An online quote showed that the monthly premium for a 21-year old, nonsmoking female to be $29. 

Sounds like the case of the $900 a month premium is the salesman selling what is best for his comission..


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:
			
		

> Sounds like the case of the $900 a month premium is the salesman selling what is best for his comission..


Nope - that's standard for a full-health family plan.  People get it because of all the hype surrounding "health care" and insurance.  You've seen it just in this thread, where people have this fear of not being "covered" for well-baby checkups, routine doctor visits, pharmaceuticals, etc.  So they end up spending $900 a month to pay for a $100 doctor visit.  Or, better yet, they think their health insurance is "free" because their employer pays for it.

The whole thing is a scam and a set-up, and all you have to do to realize it is watch the news and see all the "stories" about how some kid died of a tooth infection because "his mother didn't have health insurance". 

I fully and with all my heart believe the insurance companies put the media up to this chicanery.  And that's not even a wild conspiracy theory, because stuff like that happens all the time - you should see some of the  "press releases" we get here, trying to make a big deal out of nothing so we'll "report" it and get our readers all spun up.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, and:



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> Sounds like the case of the $900 a month premium is the salesman selling what is best for his comission..



Well, duh!


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, duh!


Slightly but all insurance is a scam. We just found out today that we have a 5% deductible on our homeowner's in case of any hurricane damages.Ahh yes, we are looking into switching providers.

As you were...


----------



## cdsulhoff

kom526 said:
			
		

> Slightly but all insurance is a scam. We just found out today that we have a 5% deductible on our homeowner's in case of any hurricane damages.Ahh yes, we are looking into switching providers.
> 
> As you were...




 WE almost lost our home insurance!!! you pay insurance to cover you home but when you use it they want to try to cancel you!! WTF!! I used my insurance twice in one years and they said I was on probation.. If I was to get one more claim in that year, I would of lost my insurance..  It is a bunch of BS..


----------



## vraiblonde

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> WE almost lost our home insurance!!! you pay insurance to cover you home but when you use it they want to try to cancel you!! WTF!! I used my insurance twice in one years and they said I was on probation.. If I was to get one more claim in that year, I would of lost my insurance..  It is a bunch of BS..


Isn't that something?  They'll do that with your health insurance, too, should you become sick and actually need it.  Or they'll jack your premium up sky high so the policy is almost worthless.


----------



## Tinkerbell

itsbob said:
			
		

> The types of coverage vary depending on what type of high-deductible health insurance plan you choose. Blue Cross Blue Shield of Florida offers a catastrophic health insurance plan in most counties that is called "Essential." It has deductible of $250 and an out-of-pocket limit of $2,500 after you've exceeded your deductible. The lifetime maximum is $1 million. The plan covers hospital, surgical, and X-ray expenses, but not other services, like doctor's visits, maternity care, prescription drugs, and mental health visits. An online quote showed that the monthly premium for a 21-year old, nonsmoking female to be $29.
> 
> Sounds like the case of the $900 a month premium is the salesman selling what is best for his comission..


And it all sounds well and good. Believe me, I fell for all these ads that various companies put out there. But, what they aren't saying is *you have to pass a medical questionnaire first*. That is the ONLY way to get health insurance at very cheap rates. Believe me, I shopped around for YEARS at various places - big and small. We had to pay what we did, because we could not answer the questionnaires. My hubby has Crohn's disease. NO ONE will cover him for ANYTHING. I have been under treatment for migraines for years and because of the medications, etc. I can't get covered for that - pre-existing condition. I also have problems with my gall bladder - won't cover that - pre-existing condition. You should see the things that disquailify you. There is so much "small print" that these deals sound good - but you can't accept them at face value.


----------



## Cowgirl

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> And it all sounds well and good. Believe me, I fell for all these ads that various companies put out there. But, what they aren't saying is *you have to pass a medical questionnaire first*. That is the ONLY way to get health insurance at very cheap rates. Believe me, I shopped around for YEARS at various places - big and small. We had to pay what we did, because we could not answer the questionnaires. My hubby has Crohn's disease. NO ONE will cover him for ANYTHING. I have been under treatment for migraines for years and because of the medications, etc. I can't get covered for that - pre-existing condition. I also have problems with my gall bladder - won't cover that - pre-existing condition. You should see the things that disquailify you. There is so much "small print" that these deals sound good - but you can't accept them at face value.




I had to pay out of pocket to get my gall bladder out.  All said and done it ended up being about $1750 for the surgeon, about $400 for the anesthesiologist (and he gave me a 50% discount because I was a self-pay), and almost $2000 for the hospital itself.  It cost me $300 to sit in the recovery room for an hour and a half.  I guess the 3 graham crackers and half can of ginger ale is really expensive these days.  :bigwoop:  

The ironic part is about 2 months later my job went to a permanent position and now I have state benefits.     Well, it's not too funny b/c I'm still paying back those hospital bills.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I had to pay out of pocket to get my gall bladder out.  All said and done it ended up being about $1750 for the surgeon, about $400 for the anesthesiologist (and he gave me a 50% discount because I was a self-pay), and almost $2000 for the hospital itself.  It cost me $300 to sit in the recovery room for an hour and a half.  I guess the 3 graham crackers and half can of ginger ale is really expensive these days.  :bigwoop:
> 
> The ironic part is about 2 months later my job went to a permanent position and now I have state benefits.     Well, it's not too funny b/c I'm still paying back those hospital bills.


My hubby had to have half his colon out - no insurance. That cost $12,000 all said and done. They wouldn't give him a discount because he had too much money in his savings account! I think he had about $4000 in his savings (but that's just cause he hadn't married me yet ) So, he had to pay $100 a month for years to pay that stupid bill off.

But -- back to the point of this thread ---


CD -- Are you preggo or what??


----------



## Pete

How did we survive without health insurance 

Insurance created this because their plan backfired. First they convinced the sheeple that if you don't have it you are going to die broke living in a Maytag washer box under an overpass from an infected hang nail.  Then When people got it they actually started using it.  Got a cold, go to the doctor,  Hangnail, Emergency Room, Baby Jethro sneezes rush him to the ER with 3 follow up visits at the pediatrician.

So now the insurance companies  are going  and it is costing them out the butt and it is not profitable.  How do they fix it?  Well they can't go and tell you "Only healthy smart people who don't rush to the ER for hangnails should get it" nor can they say Health Insurance is not really needed after all so they went after doctors and hospitals with price fixing, forcing out patient procedures, referrals, endless paperwork hoping that people would get fed up and only go when they really needed it.  

This worked for a while but the Insurance companies underestimated the will of the hypochondriacs and super ninny's who by God are going to the doctor!  then the doctors figured out how to pad the bills with tests, follow up visits, and jacking up average costs to still make money when confronted with price fixing.  Presto now we have insurance that costs a family of 4 $1000 a month and employers having to provide coverage as a benefit or people with torches and pitchforks march on the driveway.

People loose there damn mind over health insurance.  My mom and dad pay $900 a month for a high deductible plan and were covering my nephew who is 17 and healthy as a bull.  Now mom and dad being older with some health issues I can see, but my nephews share was $250 of the $900.  I told them they were knuckleheads for covering him because the odds of them using $3000 in a year on top of the co-pays and deductibles on medical for a healthy 17 year old were astronomically low.

Remember and never forget; If you do not have medical insurance you WILL die from an e. coli infection in a Maytag washer box under an overpass broke, homeless and dressed in rags.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> My hubby had to have half his colon out - no insurance. That cost $12,000 all said and done. They wouldn't give him a discount because he had too much money in his savings account! I think he had about $4000 in his savings (but that's just cause he hadn't married me yet ) So, he had to pay $100 a month for years to pay that stupid bill off.
> 
> But -- back to the point of this thread ---
> 
> 
> CD -- Are you preggo or what??




 Took two home test and both said no!! However, this same crap happen to me with my youngest.. I am waiting until the 10th to get blood work done.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I just caught this post from bob! I just want to clear something up real quick.
 I said I made $400 per show which can last about 1-2 hours. If I made $16,000 a week I would not be in the CRE!!   I'll be in my MCmansion that I want!!!   
 I never said I worked 8 hrs a day, 5 days a week. I guess that is where he is getting the $16,000? This is where he assume the amount. 
 Secondly, I would not pay $600 for a bat. I love my kid but that is too steep!  Knucklehead.LOL that bat was like $250 and the private coach was nearly free. Since I went with someone I knew. Plus, I never bragged about that. I was asking if anyone knew someone who does lessons.. There is a difference.. But I guess you forgot to let people know that.. You pick and choosing information on what you want the people to hear and not the whole story.. You are painting me out to be something I am not. Yes my hubby make really good money, But you really have no clue what it take to run a business. Or might I say how much money it takes to run a company...   

 Just thought I needed to clear that up.. 


 OK Back to the regularly schedule thread.. Nope nothing new yet.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> My hubby had to have half his colon out - no insurance. That cost $12,000 all said and done. They wouldn't give him a discount because he had too much money in his savings account! I think he had about $4000 in his savings (but that's just cause he hadn't married me yet ) So, *he had to pay $100 a month for years * to pay that stupid bill off.


Contrast that with having to pay $500-$1000 a month for health insurance.

If he's getting surgery every year, yeah, I can see wanting insurance to "pay" for it.  But if you add it up and take out the deductible, most people pay significantly more for their insurance than they'd pay in doctor bills.

Because make no mistake, even if you get "free" insurance through your employer, you are still paying for it because they could give that premium money to you directly instead of offering it as a "benefit".


----------



## smoothmarine187

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are missing her logic... she is playing the odds. She believes that the odds are low that a drastic medical fiasco will occur for any given person or family. Whereas others fear the unexpected and believe odds are disaster will strike at some point which would lead to financial ruin if one does not have insurance.



  All I can say is, I'm glad I'm union


----------



## Tinkerbell

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Contrast that with having to pay $500-$1000 a month for health insurance.
> 
> If he's getting surgery every year, yeah, I can see wanting insurance to "pay" for it.  But if you add it up and take out the deductible, most people pay significantly more for their insurance than they'd pay in doctor bills.
> 
> Because make no mistake, even if you get "free" insurance through your employer, you are still paying for it because they could give that premium money to you directly instead of offering it as a "benefit".


There are many times I've sat back and thought about that. I pay X per month for insurance, but if I added up what the bills would have been for that month, would it have been as much as X? Some months you don't go to the doctor at all. I think prescriptions are really my big thing, because of a couple of migraine meds I have to fill every month. Of course, I got a daggum bill from Labcorp last night for my last pap. $396.00! They didn't run it through my insurance. I need to call them now.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Contrast that with having to pay $500-$1000 a month for health insurance.
> 
> If he's getting surgery every year, yeah, I can see wanting insurance to "pay" for it.  But if you add it up and take out the deductible, most people pay significantly more for their insurance than they'd pay in doctor bills.
> 
> Because make no mistake, even if you get "free" insurance through your employer, you are still paying for it because they could give that premium money to you directly instead of offering it as a "benefit".


I tried to purchase a Carefirst plan for myself last year. It was over $500 per month because of my health issues. I had to weigh my options. I really do not think that I spend over $6K per year on medical expenses so I opted out. I'm  now.


----------



## CMC122

Crickey, it's $120 for the bloodwork and $100 for the exam get it done and let this thread die already


----------



## itsbob

If you know that a condition would disqualify you from insurance, or jack the price of insurance up, why would you volunteer this info??

If they find out you have this condition they aren't going to send the insurance cops after you, and they aren't going to charge you extra for it IF they find out.

Like I don't understand on life insurance policies why anyone would admit to being a smoker.  Yep, I smoke, three packs a day for the last twenty years.  Do I still qualify for the losest price premium??  Here's your sign.


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I tried to purchase a Carefirst plan for myself last year. It was over $500 per month because of my health issues. I had to weigh my options. I really do not think that I spend over $6K per year on medical expenses so I opted out. I'm  now.




Now that you are preggo I'm sure your bills are higher...but if the average person put even $200/mo into a savings (or similar) account instead of using it for benefits, I bet they'd come out ahead.  That is, of course, unless something extreme happens.


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> If you know that a condition would disqualify you from insurance, or jack the price of insurance up, why would you volunteer this info??
> 
> If they find out you have this condition they aren't going to send the insurance cops after you, and they aren't going to charge you extra for it IF they find out.
> 
> Like I don't understand on life insurance policies why anyone would admit to being a smoker.  Yep, I smoke, three packs a day for the last twenty years.  Do I still qualify for the losest price premium??  Here's your sign.


If you falsify info on your application, they have every right to deny you when you go for your payout. Even if they have been collecting money from you for years.

You can bet your bippy that when the insurance companies start getting your claims, they will check to see if they can find a way to not pay. If you lie and try to hide pre-existing conditions, they can and most likely will find out and you will be SOL for the claims and possibly dropped no matter how long you had been paying them.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you falsify info on your application, they have every right to deny you when you go for your payout. Even if they have been collecting money from you for years.
> 
> You can bet your bippy that when the insurance companies start getting your claims, they will check to see if they can find a way to not pay.




When I was filling out forms before my surgery, I wrote that I had back problems.  I threw my back out really badly a few year ago, and it sometimes bothers me.  The nurse told me to NEVER write something like that on a form...because if insurance companies ever see that, they'll deny you.


----------



## sockgirl77

itsbob said:
			
		

> If you know that a condition would disqualify you from insurance, or jack the price of insurance up, why would you volunteer this info??
> 
> If they find out you have this condition they aren't going to send the insurance cops after you, and they aren't going to charge you extra for it IF they find out.
> 
> Like I don't understand on life insurance policies why anyone would admit to being a smoker.  Yep, I smoke, three packs a day for the last twenty years.  Do I still qualify for the losest price premium??  Here's your sign.


Prudential denied me a life insurance policy for Thing 1 because he was born early.  2 years later I get a sales call from them asking if I wanted to up my policy. I said yes because I now have 2 kids. I asked to get rates for a policy for Thing 2. They asked if she was premature. I said that she was 2 weeks early. They said that was okay. I asked if it was at all possible to get a policy for my son now that he's 2 and they said yes, that he could have had one once he was 6 months old. Biatches never told me that.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you falsify info on your application, they have every right to deny you when you go for your payout. Even if they have been collecting money from you for years.
> 
> You can bet your bippy that when the insurance companies start getting your claims, they will check to see if they can find a way to not pay. If you lie and try to hide pre-existing conditions, they can and most likely will find out and you will be SOL for the claims and possibly dropped no matter how long you had been paying them.



 You said bippy


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> When I was filling out forms before my surgery, I wrote that I had back problems.  I threw my back out really badly a few year ago, and it sometimes bothers me.  The nurse told me to NEVER write something like that on a form...because if insurance companies ever see that, they'll deny you.


The insurance companies would be hard pressed to be able to prove your back pain as "pre-existing" if you haven't been getting it professionally treated. But things such as diabetes, asthma, high blood pressure, etc. usually leaves a long paper trail in your personal history. What I'm trying to say is that if you know they can easily find proof of "pre-existing" and you lie about it, you are leaving yourself open to be dropped or not covered the first time you try to claim.


----------



## kwillia

julz20684 said:
			
		

> You said bippy


I like my bippy...


----------



## Larry Gude

*There's two things that need to be considered...*



			
				Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> There are many times I've sat back and thought about that. I pay X per month for insurance, but if I added up what the bills would have been for that month, would it have been as much as X? Some months you don't go to the doctor at all. I think prescriptions are really my big thing, because of a couple of migraine meds I have to fill every month. Of course, I got a daggum bill from Labcorp last night for my last pap. $396.00! They didn't run it through my insurance. I need to call them now.



...regarding insurance.

1. BAN employers and government from paying for it. That will make premiums crash as people look at their $12,000 a year plans their company paid and they choose, via free freaking market, to pay for something they gauge as a better value. 

...and;

2.  BAN employers and government from paying for it. That will make premiums crash as people look at their $12,000 a year plans their company paid and they choose, via free freaking market, to pay for something they gauge as a better value.


----------



## julz20684

kwillia said:
			
		

> I like my bippy...



I like it too!


----------



## watercolor

itsbob said:
			
		

> If you know that a condition would disqualify you from insurance, or jack the price of insurance up, why would you volunteer this info??
> 
> If they find out you have this condition they aren't going to send the insurance cops after you, and they aren't going to charge you extra for it IF they find out.
> 
> Like I don't understand on life insurance policies why anyone would admit to being a smoker.  Yep, I smoke, three packs a day for the last twenty years.  Do I still qualify for the losest price premium??  Here's your sign.




You dont even have to say anything sometimes. Sometimes they run checks and check every corner. To the point you are like THIS IS RIDICULOUS!


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you falsify info on your application, they have every right to deny you when you go for your payout. Even if they have been collecting money from you for years.
> 
> You can bet your bippy that when the insurance companies start getting your claims, they will check to see if they can find a way to not pay. If you lie and try to hide pre-existing conditions, they can and most likely will find out and you will be SOL for the claims and possibly dropped no matter how long you had been paying them.


True.

Now a question:  Would that be a sweet bippy he's betting?


----------



## Tinkerbell

itsbob said:
			
		

> If you know that a condition would disqualify you from insurance, or jack the price of insurance up, why would you volunteer this info??
> 
> If they find out you have this condition they aren't going to send the insurance cops after you, and they aren't going to charge you extra for it IF they find out.
> 
> Like I don't understand on life insurance policies why anyone would admit to being a smoker.  Yep, I smoke, three packs a day for the last twenty years.  Do I still qualify for the losest price premium??  Here's your sign.


They pull medical records, Bob. You can't lie on the questionnaires. The fact is, if they find anything in your records that disqualifies you, that's it. Stick a fork in you - you're done. 

As far as life insurance and smokers. From what my life ins. co. said, they actually come out and do some sort of mouth swab test and it you've smoked within the last 6 months, it will show up! 

So, you can have your sign back.


----------



## kwillia

bresamil said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> Now a question:  Would that be a sweet bippy he's betting?


----------



## kwillia

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> They pull medical records, Bob. You can't lie on the questionnaires. The fact is, if they find anything in your records that disqualifies you, that's it. Stick a fork in you - you're done.
> 
> As far as life insurance and smokers. From what my life ins. co. said, they actually come out and do some sort of mouth swab test and it you've smoked within the last 6 months, it will show up!
> 
> So, you can have your sign back.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> As far as life insurance and smokers. From what my life ins. co. said, they actually come out and do some sort of mouth swab test and it you've smoked within the last 6 months, it will show up!


They gave me a wiz quiz and nicotine will show up in that.

So, Bob, ya damn dummy - you can't lie on an insurance ap


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They gave me a wiz quiz and nicotine will show up in that.
> 
> So, Bob, ya damn dummy - you can't lie on an insurance ap




 How'd you break your collar bone? How do they fix something like that?


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> How'd you break your collar bone?


Ran over a kid on a bike.















 

Actually I broke it skiing - did a bail so as not to run over some out of control kid and came down on the pole.  Crack!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ran over a kid on a bike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I broke it skiing - did a bail so as not to run over some out of control kid and came down on the pole.  Crack!



 I actually believed the bike one    How do you heal that? It doesn't seem like something you cast.  Is it just one of those things that you try not to move much and it heals on its own?


----------



## vraiblonde

dems4me said:
			
		

> How do you heal that?


They realign it, put you in a sling and let it heal.  it was incredibly painful and I'd give birth a thousand times before I'd go through that again.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They realign it, put you in a sling and let it heal.  it was incredibly painful and I'd give birth a thousand times before I'd go through that again.




Hubby broke his in the car accident day after Christmas.  I've never seen something swell so badly and the bruise was actually green and yellow.  He was in horrible pain.


----------



## migtig

Okay, my insurance payment more than tripled with a new policy that I get through work.  I didn't get my insurance card til late, so I had to pay for my regular monthly prescription out of pocket which was $39, yet once I got my card it was a co-pay of $20.  I seriously thought then and there about totally dropping my insurance cause that's stupid.  Where's my "savings" that justify me having that much deducted from my paycheck?!


----------



## dems4me

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They realign it, put you in a sling and let it heal.  it was incredibly painful and I'd give birth a thousand times before I'd go through that again.




Wow.


----------



## dems4me

Pandora said:
			
		

> Hubby broke his in the car accident day after Christmas.  I've never seen something swell so badly and the bruise was actually green and yellow.  He was in horrible pain.



Wow, I guess I got really lucky when I broke my face last month - there was NO bruising just some swelling, it was weird.  Then after surgery to realign everything still no bruising - just swelling if I recall correctly.  I lucked out!!


----------



## cdsulhoff

OT: Dems I see you like the dinner dash game as well..LOL


----------



## dems4me

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> OT: Dems I see you like the dinner dash game as well..LOL




OT - I'm an addict and waiting for version 4, meanwhile experting out on all other levels, unlocking secret levels by completing all restaurants in expert mode and then posting my scores against others in Playfirst.com's website and getting badges and ranks and writting reviews  Version 4 will be called Wedding Dash, not much flo action but same concept in a way. Its due to be released between now and the end of the month.  I've signed up for email notification when its released


----------



## migtig

dems4me said:
			
		

> OT - I'm an addict and waiting for version 4, meanwhile experting out on all other levels, unlocking secret levels by completing all restaurants in expert mode and then posting my scores against others in Playfirst.com's website and getting badges and ranks and writting reviews  Version 4 will be called Wedding Dash, not much flo action but same concept in a way. Its due to be released between now and the end of the month.  I've signed up for email notification when its released



Nope Dems, I'm the .  I have a neopet and am addicted to Neopia.   

 
http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?username=southern_angela


----------



## dems4me

migtig said:
			
		

> Nope Dems, I'm the .  I have a neopet and am addicted to Neopia.
> 
> 
> http://www.neopets.com/refer.phtml?username=southern_angela


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They gave me a wiz quiz and nicotine will show up in that.
> 
> So, Bob, ya damn dummy - you can't lie on an insurance ap


They aren't checking for Nicotine on a Urinalysis.. 

So either you lie and you MIGHT get caught and lose your coverage, or you tell the truth and are guaranteed to not be covered.

And as far as life insurance goes, I don't know if it still is, but it use to be 2 years.. after 2 years if you died from it, whether pre-exisitng or not, they had to pay.


----------



## julz20684

itsbob said:
			
		

> They aren't checking for Nicotine on a Urinalysis..
> 
> So either you lie and you MIGHT get caught and lose your coverage, or you tell the truth and are guaranteed to not be covered.
> 
> And as far as life insurance goes, I don't know if it still is, but it use to be 2 years.. after 2 years if you died from it, whether pre-exisitng or not, they had to pay.



after 2 years with the same policy and you can commit suicide and be paid out as well.


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:
			
		

> They aren't checking for Nicotine on a Urinalysis..


Okay, it was the blood test, then.  


But regardless, you shouldn't lie.  It's bad karma and will come back to bite you.


----------



## Larry Gude

*We did...*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, it was the blood test, then.
> 
> 
> But regardless, you shouldn't lie.  It's bad karma and will come back to bite you.



...both; pee and bleed. You were smoking during yours.


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> They aren't checking for Nicotine on a Urinalysis..
> 
> So either you lie and you MIGHT get caught and lose your coverage, or you tell the truth and are guaranteed to not be covered.
> 
> And as far as life insurance goes, I don't know if it still is, but it use to be 2 years.. after 2 years if you died from it, whether pre-exisitng or not, they had to pay.


Or get sued or thrown in jail for fraud.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, it was the blood test, then.
> 
> 
> But regardless, you shouldn't lie.  It's bad karma and will come back to bite you.


Did they yank a hair?


----------



## vraiblonde

Larry Gude said:
			
		

> You were smoking during yours.


The dead giveaway


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> Or get sued or thrown in jail for fraud.


I don't konw for sure, but I don't know of, nor have I heard of, anyone going to jail for stretching the truth on a medical or life insurance policy..


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> Or get sued or thrown in jail for fraud.


.. and who's to say that you didn't take up smoking the next day?

I remember on my application for life insurance they asked I was involved in any risky ventures.. Sky Diving, motorcycle riding.. etc.. I honestly answered no, but that's not the truth today.  Should I call them to cancel my policy because I now ride a motorcylce??


----------



## K_Jo

Anyone know yet if cuddles is pregnant?


----------



## Larry Gude

*If you...*



			
				itsbob said:
			
		

> .. and who's to say that you didn't take up smoking the next day?
> 
> I remember on my application for life insurance they asked I was involved in any risky ventures.. Sky Diving, motorcycle riding.. etc.. I honestly answered no, but that's not the truth today.  Should I call them to cancel my policy because I now ride a motorcylce??




...told them 'no sky diving or scuba diving' and you do it once in awhile and get killed, you should be fine. If you are certified or part of a club they will use that for a basis to deny. 

The good news is you won't have to be the one dealing with it.  

If you've had a motorcycle license from before the policy, you might wanna call and just ask the agent. Even if you got it after the effective date, I'd ask about it. 

Again, you're not the one who is gonna have to fight them.


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> .. and who's to say that you didn't take up smoking the next day?
> 
> I remember on my application for life insurance they asked I was involved in any risky ventures.. Sky Diving, motorcycle riding.. etc.. I honestly answered no, but that's not the truth today.  Should I call them to cancel my policy because I now ride a motorcylce??


Whatever your conscience and character can bear.  However when you wrap your bike around a pole and the insurance company screws over BG and Bubba refusing to pay because they allege you committed fraud by swearing you do not ride motorcycles to get coverage yet you died on one you wont care, you will be dead right?


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> Whatever your conscience and character can bear.  However when you wrap your bike around a pole and the insurance company screws over BG and Bubba refusing to pay because they allege you committed fraud by swearing you do not ride motorcycles to get coverage yet you died on one you wont care, you will be dead right?


English your second language??

I HONESTLY answered at the time of the application that I did not ride a motorcycle. Now 15 years later I do.. DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years?  I doubt, not good publicity.

I'm sorry, we are denying your husbands death benefit because 20 years ago he stated he had no heart problems, yet yesterday he died from a heart attack.. 

Would you call your life insurance company today if you were diagnosed with cancer today?


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> I HONESTLY answered at the time of the application that I did not ride a motorcycle. Now 15 years later I do.. DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years?  I doubt, not good publicity.


Yes. When I got my house insurance back in the day, one of the questions was about whether or not I had a dog. I didn't at the time. My agent made mention at the time that if we did get a dog at some point we'd have to call and modify our policy if we wanted to be covered if our dog happened to bite someone.


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> Would you call your life insurance company today if you were diagnosed with cancer today?


Apples and oranges, Bob and you know it.


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> English your second language??
> 
> I HONESTLY answered at the time of the application that I did not ride a motorcycle. Now 15 years later I do.. DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years?  I doubt, not good publicity.
> 
> I'm sorry, we are denying your husbands death benefit because 20 years ago he stated he had no heart problems, yet yesterday he died from a heart attack..
> 
> Would you call your life insurance company today if you were diagnosed with cancer today?


Does honesty escape you often?

YOU filled out a legal document to obtain a product that is based on risk.  You changed your behavior to include more risk than you initially had.  They insure you in good faith, by not informing them you are defrauding them by not telling them you now engage in activity that causes them exposure to more risk.

So now you crack up and die on that bike and they go and find out that you in fact have had a M license for years, belong to a club, and have witnesses who say you rode for 5,6 or 7 years so they now know this wasn't a 1 time ride.

How much compassion for BG and Bubba do you think Mr faceless insurance company is going to have?

Besides I bet in the fine print of that policy it says you have the obligation to inform them of any changes or upon renewal they ask.

The heart attack analogy is too stupid to even respond to.


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> Apples and oranges, Bob and you know it.


Not really, what I answered to be true on the application yesterday may not be true today.  I'm not planning on giving anyone a reason to cancel a policy I've been paying on for more then 15 years, whether it be riding a motorcycle or being diagnosed with cancer..


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yes. When I got my house insurance back in the day, one of the questions was about whether or not I had a dog. I didn't at the time. My agent made mention at the time that if we did get a dog at some point we'd have to call and modify our policy if we wanted to be covered if our dog happened to bite someone.


My homeowner's guy told me that about a swimming pool and other things that might encourage neighbor kids to die on my property.  He didn't say anything about a dog.


----------



## BadGirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> *English your second language??*
> 
> I HONESTLY answered at the time of the application that I did not ride a motorcycle. Now 15 years later I do.. DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years? I doubt, not good publicity.
> 
> I'm sorry, we are denying your husbands death benefit because 20 years ago he stated he had no heart problems, yet yesterday he died from a heart attack..
> 
> Would you call your life insurance company today if you were diagnosed with cancer today?


Why are you acting like a jackalope?  :shrug:


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> Not really, what I answered to be true on the application yesterday may not be true today.  I'm not planning on giving anyone a reason to cancel a policy I've been paying on for more then 15 years, whether it be riding a motorcycle or being diagnosed with cancer..


Riding a motorcycle is a choice, developing the big casino isn't.


----------



## vraiblonde

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a jackalope?


Yeah, Bob - ya jackalope!


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My homeowner's guy told me that about a swimming pool and other *things that might encourage neighbor kids to die on my property*.  He didn't say anything about a dog.


----------



## Cowgirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My homeowner's guy told me that about a swimming pool and other things that* might encourage neighbor kids to die on my property*.  He didn't say anything about a dog.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Well...*



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Riding a motorcycle is a choice, _developing the big casino isn't_.




...the insurance company makes us pay like it is.


----------



## K_Jo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a jackalope?  :shrug:


----------



## julz20684

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a jackalope?  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> Not really, what I answered to be true on the application yesterday may not be true today.  I'm not planning on giving anyone a reason to cancel a policy I've been paying on for more then 15 years, whether it be riding a motorcycle or being diagnosed with cancer..


Let me explain. It is different because they can decide up front not to issue you a policy if you are considered a high risk. It is their right to do so. If your life is threatened once you are already covered and you continue to faithfully ensure your policy is paid on time, then they are bound to uphold their end of the deal.  I know you know this... why are you being difficult?

And Vrai, your pool blurb is another excellent example of how you can end up underinsured (not covered) over time.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Wait...*



			
				BadGirl said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a jackalope?  :shrug:



...I know;


Because...he doesn't do Shakespeare.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> And Vrai, your pool blurb is another excellent example of how you can end up underinsured (not covered) over time.


He asked me about a trampoline, too.  Said if I got anything like that, I should call and get it on my policy so if some kids enjoy unauthorized use of my toys and break their necks, I'm covered.  It's like an extra $5 a year or some dumb thing.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He asked me about a trampoline, too.  Said if I got anything like that, I should call and get it on my policy so if some kids enjoy unauthorized use of my toys and break their necks, I'm covered.  It's like an extra $5 a year or some dumb thing.


Yep. Another thing folks don't think about is the fact that their home value goes up over the years.  I betcha there are a ton of people in our area who are up the creek if their homes burn down tonight because the are probably still paying based on a policy written 10-15 years ago which was for replacement of a home and it's contents based on the home's value back then.  If your policy is written on a $100k home and that home is worth $300k today... what do you think the insurance company is going to give you as the value of that policy?


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He asked me about a trampoline, too.  Said if I got anything like that, I should call and get it on my policy so if some kids enjoy unauthorized use of my toys and break their necks, I'm covered.  It's like an extra $5 a year or some dumb thing.


Right now I am imagining you jumping on your trampoline.


----------



## Tinkerbell

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Anyone know yet if cuddles is pregnant?


Apparently we won't know until the 10th of August when she gets the blood test done. Or if she should start flowing before then!


----------



## K_Jo

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Apparently we won't know until the 10th of August when she gets the blood test done. Or if she should start flowing before then!


I can't wait that long!


----------



## Pete

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Right now I am imagining you jumping on your trampoline.


She would spill her beer.


----------



## cdsulhoff

I'm sorry! This would be some crap if I am. My sister is pg as well. We were PG together with our last one.. Too freaky if it is the same case..


----------



## Pete

itsbob said:
			
		

> DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years?  I doubt, not good publicity.
> ?


You bet your ass they do it everyday.  Ask those people on the gulf coast how benevolent insurance companies are.  Law suits galore because the insurance companies was trying to split hairs over what was water damage and what was flood damage.  What about SGLI?  Get in an automobile crash without a seatbelt see how fast they write out the check.

Bottom line to them is money.  Bad press will go away with time because Americans forget.


----------



## cattitude

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a jackalope?  :shrug:



It's the internet silly.


----------



## cdsulhoff

> DO you honestly think they would deny a claim because something has changed in the last 15 years? I doubt, not good publicity.
> ?



 They tell you that you are to report changes that could effect your policy.. If not, they have the right to refuse you coverage..


----------



## Peace

any news yet on the original topic?  what is it ... 17 days and counting?   I couldn't stand not knowing - got two - one boy one girl - that's enough for me!  one pregnancy, two at a time, and DONE!!

Good luck to you either way!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Yeah, stop teasing us, did the rabbit die or not?


----------



## cdsulhoff

Well, well, I guess I was just really late on my period..  Just started today with the flow..


----------



## K_Jo

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Well, well, I guess I was just really late on my period..  Just started today with the flow..


That sucks.


----------



## itsbob

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That sucks.


You should know K-Flo..


----------



## K_Jo

itsbob said:
			
		

> You should know K-Flo..


 Ass.


----------



## cdsulhoff

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That sucks.





 I know!!!


----------



## itsbob

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Ass.


ok I am worried 08-02-2007 03:14 PM that's pretty cold 

Was it?  Or did you take it with the humor that was intended??


----------



## K_Jo

itsbob said:
			
		

> ok I am worried 08-02-2007 03:14 PM that's pretty cold
> 
> Was it?  Or did you take it with the humor that was intended??


What do you think?


----------

